# Need help on how to connect power supply from SMPS to HDD etc



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Friends, recently my Enter SMPS went kaput so had to replace it with a new Intex SMPS. Currently I seem to have trouble with number of power plugs available from SMPS.  Using my earlier SMPS I would able to connect the power to 4 Internal HDD's &  one USB 3.0 Expansion Card. However now I seem to have only 4 plugs coming out of the SMPS. So what is the suggestion for me.

Also I see one power plug coming out of one of the Fans connected to the cabinet. Does that plug need to go into the SMPS power unit as well.

Kindly advise.


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

You need a splitter like this 
SATA Power Splitter Cable - 6in | StarTech.com
find it in ebay or local computer store

For your second question, yes, it should be connected so that the fan will run and draws/pushes[depends on the direction] the air[circulation] for the cabinet.

On a side note: 4 hdd + cabinet fan + cpu + mobo + expansion card + other component = Power from Intex might not be sufficient. PSU components degrade with time, so it will not provide the power needed for your system so it went kaput.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> On a side note: 4 hdd + cabinet fan + cpu + mobo + expansion card + other component = Power from Intex might not be sufficient. PSU components degrade with time, so it will not provide the power needed for your system so it went kaput.


I'm planning to get a 2 TB External HDD soon so may be able to get rid of the additional HDD's. Also if I want USB 3.0 then I need to get a new motherboard if I want to avoid the expansion card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

Regardless of what you purchase, your power supply is crap and  you should upgrade to a basic Antec VP350p atleast.. if you plan on adding zgpu later get vp450p
Remember, if your PSU goes kaput while running your pc, all your components could get damaged.. so its better to have a reliable PSU even if its a low end one


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Regardless of what you purchase, your power supply is crap and  you should upgrade to a basic Antec VP350p atleast



I informed the same to the guy who replaced the Faulty SMPS with intex, he asked me which brand should I go for. I forgot the name of the brand you mentioned here however he was suggesting that my motherboard may not support it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

there is absolutely no such thing as a psu not supporting motherboard.. Sure enough, motherboards from ancient times (read Pentium 4 era) - had a different connector to attach the PSU but nowadays every mobo has 20+4 pin mobo to PSU slot, ...the local guy must not have any PSU from good company in stock, thats why he is lying to you that those PSU may not be compatible inorder to sell you cheap stuff that he has.. local people do that, so be careful..

Here is a list of PSUs.. try ordering online :-
Antec BP350p<--cheapest option, go for it if you dont plan on buying GPU
Seasonic SS400BT <-- Second cheaper option 
For GPU, you should get :
Antec VP450p
Corsair CX430v2
Seasonic S12II 430w <-- not very VFM considering price

All these are available in Flipkart with cash on delivery, so shouldnt be an issue


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> there is absolutely no such thing as a psu not supporting motherboard.. Sure enough, motherboards from ancient times (read Pentium 4 era) - had a different connector to attach the PSU but nowadays every mobo has 20+4 pin mobo to PSU slot, ...the local guy must not have any PSU from good company in stock, thats why he is lying to you that those PSU may not be compatible inorder to sell you cheap stuff that he has.. local people do that, so be careful..
> 
> Here is a list of PSUs.. try ordering online :-
> Antec BP350p<--cheapest option, go for it if you dont plan on buying GPU
> ...



In fact I had created a thread couple of months back around August to purchase a cabinet and a PSU but since I was tight on budget I had to postpone it for a while. 
*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/182992-need-decent-cabinet.html?highlight=cabinet

Sorry for being a noob but what exactly is a GPU?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

A GPU is short for Graphics processing Unit, its our way of referring to the graphics card 
No worries about being a noob, we all have been one


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A GPU is short for Graphics processing Unit, its our way of referring to the graphics card
> No worries about being a noob, we all have been one



And I guess will be a primary necessity if someone is into gaming. The last game I played was Age of Empires way back in 2003.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep, if you arent into gaming or other GPU intensive tasks, like rendering, designing etc.. then purchasing one wont be necessary


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2014)

Guys these are all the pins I get from my SMPS 
*i61.tinypic.com/33xzv39.jpg

I had an existing splitter using which I got this. 
*i62.tinypic.com/ms0pc9.jpg

After connecting the existing Pins to my 3 SATA HDD and one IDE HDD I'm left with the below and I think I may need splitter which when connected will have two plugs so that I can connect FAN and PCI Card.
*i61.tinypic.com/2gxpn4o.jpg

I need one pin to connect the USB 3.0 PCI Expansion which is in the below image
*i61.tinypic.com/2dwdpci.jpg

Also one more pin to connect to the Fan.
*i61.tinypic.com/afj89h.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*Guys posted images above for better understanding.*

- - - Updated - - -

Guys anyone?


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2014)

You have any 4 pin connector, if so get a splitter for the same and connect one to usb card and one to fan


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys any idea where we will get this?
*Google Image Result for *www.allwaytech.com/catalog/images/large/030589_Sata-to-Molex-x2.jpg*


----------

